# Yonico Bits



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

Are any of you gents familiar with these? Are they good?


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Never tried them. I tend to buy name brand bits. As to why:

1. Not all carbide is the same

2. Some I expensive bits are a bit untrue. At 20,000 rpm this can cause enough imbalance to make getting clean cuts impossible. Not to mention the added wear on the routers bearings.

3. The brazing holding the carbide could be weak. I have no desire to see what happens when the carbide pops off at 20,000-rpm. Murphy's Law says it will embed itself in me. Most probably in somewhere vital, extremely sensitive or both. 

My advice is to stick to name brand bits.


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

Who has the cheapest bits, that are good quality?



jigs-n-fixtures said:


> Never tried them. I tend to buy name brand bits. As to why:
> 
> 1. Not all carbide is the same
> 
> ...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

These are decent quality for the cost. 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routerbit.html :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

At $2.00/bit, how good could they be?








 







.


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

I suppose you suggest against these?









cabinetman said:


> At $2.00/bit, how good could they be?


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

What about "Rockler" and "Freud" bits?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

icor1031 said:


> I suppose you suggest against these?
> 
> MLCS 8377 15-Piece Router Bit Set with Carbide-Tipped 1/2-Inch Shanks - Amazon.com


Well, I gotta say that's movin' up at $3.20 each. Yes, I wouldn't suggest those either. Part of the problem with "sets" is that a quantity of those bits will likely never get used. You might get a "starter" set to see which bits you will be using, and then when the time comes replace it with a better one.

I think a cheap bit can be dangerous.


















.


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a cheap set that was given to me, but two of the bits died. 

I use a 1/4" straight, a flush, 45 chamfer, roman, and a round over. 
Now, I need to find out if the Rockler bits are 'good.' 



cabinetman said:


> You might get a "starter" set to see which bits you will be using, and then when the time comes replace it with a better one.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

icor1031 said:


> Are any of you gents familiar with these? Are they good?
> 
> 70 Bit Professional Quality Carbide Router Bit Set - 1/2" Shank - Yonico 17702 - Amazon.com


I've got a few of those. Not a bad bit for the money. I usually just get those one at a time for one of jobs but I find them to be pretty sharp, at least right out of the box. 
If you are looking to build an inventory and have that kind of budget I would suggest this one:
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set45.html
Has about every configuration you need to get started and then replace with Whitside, Amana or Eagle America as they wear out. I don't usually buy sets any more but I also remember that when I had none, quantity trumped quality. 
One thing I noticed about Yonico is their straight bits are all metric, well, they are actually inch base, just labeled metric; ie- the 1/4" bit is labeled 6.35mm and half inch bit is labeled 12.7mm:blink:

As far as Rockler vs Freud, the Freud bits are the better of the two. The Rockler are a typical house brand, about the same as the MLCS, Stone Mountain (Peachtree), Wood River (Woodcraft) etc.


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

*delete*http://www.woodpeck.com/whitesidemain.html


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm another who doesn't think spending a sizable chunk of money for a large quantity of cheap quality bits is a wise investment. As stated, the quality is typically marginal....some will cut reasonably well for a while, but many won't hold up long, and some won't perform well from the start....there's also increased safety concerns with very cheap bits. Also, many of the bits are near duplicates of other profiles....very few are unique commonly used profiles. What to use is subjective, but most of us find that we use a handful of bits repeatedly, never touching many of the obscure profiles that come with large sets. 

There are smaller basic sets of higher quality bits of the most frequently used profiles for about the same money (or less) that you're willing to spend on a larger cheap set. One such set is the Whiteside 7pc basic set...made in the USA, top shelf quality and performance that will perform better for longer, and are worth resharpening when they dull. IMHO, it's better to spend $100 of your bit budget on something like that, then add specialty profiles as needed. Holbren sells the Whiteside set for ~ $95 shipped, and is a great supplier. 










While I certainly don't consider MLCS bits to be top shelf, I do consider them one of the better bargain bits available....they're well backed by a good family run company. They're good enough that I don't consider them significantly more hazardous than better bits, and they perform pretty well for a reasonable length of time. Their 15 pc for ~ $48 shipped includes the most commonly used profiles, with very few obscure bits that you probably won't use. At that price, there's at least a lot less financial downside, and it leaves a fair amount of budget to put towards any potential specialty profiles as you need them.


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice set, I was thinking about getting ones below. But, your link includes all of them and more. Thanks!

But before I buy that set from holbren, because I am spending $100 for just 7 bits - Is there a better set I can get? Someone with higher quality and not significantly higher price?

















knotscott said:


> One such set is the Whiteside 7pc basic set...
> 
> IMHO, it's better to spend $100 of your bit budget on something like that, then add specialty profiles as needed. Holbren sells the Whiteside set for ~ $95 shipped, and is a great supplier.


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

Also, this appears to be the same set. Do you mind checking it for me to be sure I didn't make a mistake? :icon_smile:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

icor1031 said:


> Also, this appears to be the same set. Do you mind checking it for me to be sure I didn't make a mistake? :icon_smile:
> 
> Whiteside 401 Basic Router Bit Set - Includes 1058 - 1067 - 2405 - 1804 - 1901 - 2008 - 2305 1/2" shank - Amazon.com


The set on Amazon appears to be the same set Holbren has. Holbren is a much smaller family run business, which is always nice to support. He used to offer 10% to BT3Central members using "BT310" in the discount code line. You're not likely to find Whiteside caliber bits for less.


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks, gentlemen.














knotscott said:


> The set on Amazon appears to be the same set Holbren has. Holbren is a much smaller family run business, which is always nice to support. He used to offer 10% to BT3Central members using "BT310" in the discount code line. You're not likely to find Whiteside caliber bits for less.


----------



## Skiptooth (Mar 12, 2013)

icor1031 said:


> Are any of you gents familiar with these? Are they good?
> 
> 70 Bit Professional Quality Carbide Router Bit Set - 1/2" Shank - Yonico 17702 - Amazon.com


I have quite a few of those Yonico/Precision brand router bits myself and find them to be pretty decent. They are imported and seem to be on par with CMT, MLCS and a couple of other brands of bits I have. I haven’t had any problems with unusual vibration or failure of the carbide or brazing. I own one of their larger 1/2 shank multi-bit sets similar to the one in the pic as well as some raised panel bits and other individual bits for things like tongue and groove, finger joints, etc. They probably wouldn't hold up to heavy production type work, but seem fine for my contractor use on the job and around the shop. I really don't expect them to last forever, but overall they seem to work fine and I think they were a good value, considering the price.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Any thoughts as to Bosch router bits? 

I was in Lowe's today and browsed through the selection ... they're not cheap (price wise), but that doesn't necessarily translate into quality.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

CaptainMarvel said:


> Any thoughts as to Bosch router bits?
> 
> I was in Lowe's today and browsed through the selection ... they're not cheap (price wise), but that doesn't necessarily translate into quality.


They're usually priced near the premium bits like Infinity, Whiteside, and Eagle (or higher), but I'm not confident that they perform to that level, so I usually pass on Bosch bits unless they're clearance priced. This chart supports my view...Fine Woodworking rated them "good":


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

Where can I get that chart in decent quality?

This one is a little better, but still not good:












knotscott said:


> They're usually priced near the premium bits like Infinity, Whiteside, and Eagle (or higher), but I'm not confident that they perform to that level, so I usually pass on Bosch bits unless they're clearance priced. This chart supports my view...Fine Woodworking rated them "good":


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree with knottscott - I have a few Bosch bits and they are about equal to the MLCS house brand. I think I got them from Cripe distributing which is a liquidator so didn't pay a whole lot for them. :thumbsup:


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I bought their big set of 1/2 inch bits total 70. So far I'm real happy with them. No vibration and they cut real good. I also bought their biscut cutter. Works great, and fast free shipping.
I was told by their customer service that yes, they are made outside the states but they have their own company that makes them. They don't buy from from several other comapnys that can make them cheap. They make them in house them selves.
I would recommond them and a good buy for the money.

http://precisionbits.com/


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

icor1031 said:


> Where can I get that chart in decent quality?
> 
> This one is a little better, but still not good:


It was originally from Fine Woodworking Magazine....roughly 6-7 years ago. Keep in mind, this was only one test on one bit, so I wouldn't treat it as gospel.


----------

